
Why truly sociable people hate parties - mrzool
http://www.thebookoflife.org/why-truly-sociable-people-hate-parties/
======
keiferski
I have personally found that being the host of a party or dinner is an
interesting way to be social without being extremely extroverted. Sure, you
have to be sociable, but your primary objective is to make sure _everyone_ is
having a good time, the party is going well, the food is distributed, and so
on. Your role is not to entertain individual people for hours on end, but more
to make introductions between others and work behind the scenes, so to speak.

------
Veedrac
> we make real friends through sharing in an uncensored and frank way a little
> of the agony and confusion of being alive

You sound depressed, to be honest. Not everyone thinks like this (I certainly
don't), and I'd hope I'm in the majority.

I don't think there's much value in calling any one class of people "truly
sociable". People have lots of different ways they like to interact with
others. If they're mutually beneficial, they're true enough for me.

~~~
superbrama
You’re really not in a position to speculate about someone’s mental health
state.

Furthermore, the manner in which you’ve phrased your response is going to be
counterproductive to the person to whom you’ve communicated your perception,
at the least. You’re projecting your own social norms and worldview onto
someone else in an ostracizing way.

This is actually a really telling microcosm, how you’ve decided to respond.
It’s indicative of the chasm between people like you and the poster to whom
you’ve responded, a chasm that goes beyond any simple assessment of a mental
health condition, all the way to elucidating a fundamental issue with the
manner in which mental health issues are identified and handled in society.

The way you’ve represented the other poster is that he is odd, unusual and
that your way of thinking _should_ be the majority consensus view (at least
you hope so), and is the socially acceptable way. You’ve alienated the poster
with your phrasing.

~~~
Obi_Juan_Kenobi
The author began the alienation by a deliberate choice of phrasing: "true
sociability" is the thing that the author likes, and if you disagree, the
implication is that you enjoy a shallower form of interaction.

It's all very sophomoric.

------
nickthemagicman
This is an interesting website.

